# Hose End Timer That Doesn't Throttle Water Flow?



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

Bottom line: My Orbit B-hyve timers are throttling the flow (pressure?) of my above ground string of 3 MP3000 Rotators.

Without the timer they spray a good 25ft radius.

With timer they barely get a 6ft radius.

Does anyone use a timer that doesn't limit flow?

I looked at the Melnor instructions online and it seems they have the same sort of inlet, unfortunately.

Here's the problem. For some reason the inlet is 50% smaller than the actual hose diameter:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@LegionLawn unfortunately that's going to be the case with most hose timers.

You might try one of these Orbit Battery Operated Sprinkler Timer with Valve. It looks like it uses a 1" jar top irrigation valve.

Or here is a Galcon Battery Operated Sprinkler Timer that uses a 3/4" valve.

They both have NPT threads, so if you are running hoses you would need to use the appropriate NPT to GHT connectors to adapt them. You would probably also need a bushing for the 1" Orbit valve to step down to 3/4".


----------



## Central_Texas_SA (May 10, 2021)

I have run into the same issue. I am working a list of parts to just make a simple manifold with two regular $13 sprinkler valves and a cheap $30 controller.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Eve Aqua is a motorized ball valve design - not sure on the Orbit.

https://www.evehome.com/en-us/eve-aqua

Building a valve manifold with typical in-ground irrigation valves is something I explored. Ultimately, to get the functionality I wanted, the wiring would be the main hurdle and significant cost as I wanted to connect it to my Rachio controller. If you can get away with a battery operated controller, or locate near somewhere with AC power for a cheap conventional controller, even better,


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

I am definitely going to look into all of the options you guys put out for the future but with work being crazy and my overseed completed I had to solve this within 24 hours. Thank you so much for the help!

I seemed to have fixed the issue. I was using a 4 way splitter with single zone orbit timers. I ditched the 4 way splitter (after seeing @g-man say that splitters can reduce flow in another thread) and got the Melnor 4 zone timer and put a MAX of 1 360 MP Rotator head per zone with the rest of the heads being 90-210 MP rotators. That seems to have fixed the issue. Most importantly my soil and seed will be moist while I'm at work.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The existence of the hose splitter would have been good info to share in the OP. That was half your problem. :thumbup:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

LegionLawn said:


> I am definitely going to look into all of the options you guys put out for the future but with work being crazy and my overseed completed I had to solve this within 24 hours. Thank you so much for the help!
> 
> I seemed to have fixed the issue. I was using a 4 way splitter with single zone orbit timers. I ditched the 4 way splitter (after seeing @g-man say that splitters can reduce flow in another thread) and got the Melnor 4 zone timer and put a MAX of 1 360 MP Rotator head per zone with the rest of the heads being 90-210 MP rotators. That seems to have fixed the issue. Most importantly my soil and seed will be moist while I'm at work.


I second Ware's comment - most hose splitters have ridiculously tiny ports through the ball valves. I love the Eley I bought earlier this year, and for off-the-shelf "cheap" solutions, the plastic ones from HD/Lowes are okie dokie as they have comparatively huge ports..

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Gilmour-Dual-Flex-Connect-Shut-Off-Hose-Adaptor-50315HD/205886166?MERCH=REC-_-pip_alternatives-_-316480236-_-205886166-_-N&#overlay

https://www.eleyhosereels.com/products/garden-hose-2-way-y-valve

$15 for the plastic jobs.... and I've never gotten more than 2 seasons from them. :shock: Makes the $40 Eley much easier to swallow.

ETA: While looking up the link for the HD splitter, I came across this, perhaps a 4-way that won't break the bank, and doesn't p*** through a coffee stirrer.

https://www.amazon.com/Melnor-65029-AMZ-EZ-Flow-Control-Washers/dp/B07NDZX75J/ref=pd_bxgy_img_2/144-4441771-0791813?pd_rd_w=B44U1&pf_rd_p=c64372fa-c41c-422e-990d-9e034f73989b&pf_rd_r=0KKYPWH2KMVDN5FKNW9F&pd_rd_r=dd8a321f-d92f-41bc-ad75-c23c729faaa5&pd_rd_wg=QiG29&pd_rd_i=B07NDZX75J&psc=1


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I used a hose timer years ago for renovation. I remember the splitter at Tractor Supply had the largest internal diameter. I think it is this one (without the quick disconnect). Online images dont show the ID of the ball valve area.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/groundwork-5-piece-quick-connect-pack-drg2019098a


----------

